# Lucky Craft fans



## Jim (Jan 6, 2008)

They are having a a "join team lucky Craft" special.

For $25 you get a tshirt, hat, lure, and decal and some online benies and discounts. 

Normally a lure from them runs like $15 so for an extra $10 you get a tshirt, hat, and decal. 

https://www.teamluckycraft.com/register.php


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I will start a "Join Team Esquired" For $10.00 you get to send me a shirt, hat and lure of your choice  

I will send you an autographed picture of the world famous Croc Hunter


I accept payment by cash and gold only!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty neat offer from Lucky Craft  

I'll have to think awhile about Esquired's offer, lol


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow that looks like an awesome deal!

And the Lucky Craft one sounds pretty good too!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 7, 2008)

Now that is a deal. I am gonna have to join that. They better give me a sammy 85 8)


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 7, 2008)

I filled out the info, and got to the payment part....the site isn't secure, so I'm not gonna add my number to it. You know anything more about this Jim?


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2008)

I know nothing, I saw it on another forum and just grabbed the link.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 7, 2008)

Alrighty. If any of you fill out the form, let us know, hehe, won't be me!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 8, 2008)

how lucky do you feel?


----------

